# eGo one - standard clearomizer



## Crittilian23 (25/8/15)

Hey guys. im looking into buying the eGo one - standard clearomizer plus the eGo one CLR coils. 
Has anyone had any experience with that combo?


----------



## Maxxis (25/8/15)

I own two eGo One device. One mini and one xl. 

Mini gives me about half a day of active vaping and the xl goes for about a day and a half.

Tank on the mini is super small at 1.8ml with the xl tank being 2.8 (i think)

Overall a great device at 0.5ohm. Just make sure to buy the 0.5ohm CLR heads and not the 1ohm like I did. 

Have experienced some leaking but mostly 100% solid.


----------



## Jan (25/8/15)

The ego one is a great device I love mine and the fact that I can re build and re wick the CLR coils is a great plus. However there might be some supply issues in future, ask your vendor. You can also look at the kanger subox mini I don't own one but it gets great reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/8/15)

Jan said:


> The ego one is a great device I love mine and the fact that I can re build and re wick the CLR coils is a great plus. However there might be some supply issues in future, ask your vendor. You can also look at the kanger subox mini I don't own one but it gets great reviews.


i'm using the subox mini and all i can say is wow ! moved from the twisp edge which is now gathering dust


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/8/15)

I Cant go below 1ohm for the moment.


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/8/15)

I would recommend the Kanger Subox Kit with the 1.5 Ohm coils.Excellent for a starter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (25/8/15)

Agree. It is simply a better device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (25/8/15)

The Ego One CLR 1ohm coils are a disappointment for me


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

Here is a link to a thread with good information on the Kanger Subox Mini kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Imo this is the one to go for if within your budget.


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/8/15)

im planning in getting a iStick 100w at the begging of next year. just looking for a tank that a can replace my pro tank mini 3 with for new. and i have a Dovpo forever 20 at the monent


----------



## Maxxis (25/8/15)

Planning on doing any kind of TC vaping? Sigelei 100W is a better option. The Istick is great but quite dated in terms of specs.


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/8/15)

I still need to do some more research on TC but from what i have seen so far it looks like it may be worth having at some point


----------



## Maxxis (25/8/15)

Get something with headroom and ability to expand. The Istick is by no means a bad mod. I love my 50W for a daily. Good to know you have options.


----------



## Crittilian23 (26/8/15)

I did some reading into TC last night will keep that in mind when i start looking at my new mod and so on. 

but as the other guys have said the eGo one tank with the CLR coils is fine. Just want a smallish rebuildable tank for now.

But later on when i get a new box mod ill either be getting a Billow or a Goblin mini. I might also look into getting a dripper as well. But ill see closer to the time.


----------

